# Protektorenjacke + Leatt für Mädels



## Rodeogirl (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen...

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer optimalen Safety-Jacket und Leatt Kombination. Momentan fahre ich mit folgender Variante: Rock Gardn Lady Flak Jacket (hier habe ich die ersten 3 Rückenplatten entfernt) und ein Leatt Moto GPX small. Was mich stört ist, dass die Jacke immer hochrutscht, der Rückenprotektor relativ kurz ist und dass das Mesh kratzt.

Hat jemand eine optimale Lösung gefunden bei der die Jacke trotz weiblicher Formen sitzt und bei der man das Leatt über dem Trikot tragen kann?


----------



## sannne (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

daran wäre ich auch sehr interessiert . 

Ich trage zur Zeit ein Dainese Safety Jacket Race in XS und ein Leatt Brace DXB in M über dem Trikot. Dafür musste ich allerdings von dem Rückenprotektor ein Stück raus flexen (lassen ). Das Leatt Brace sitzt jetzt super. Das Jacket sitzt ganz gut, die Schultern sind leider etwas zu breit. Das große Problem an der Geschichte bleibt - das ist aber auch ohne Leatt Brace so -, dass mich die Brustplatte im Sitzen leicht würgt, wenn ich mich  nach vorne beuge. Ist nicht schlimm, ich kann ja im Shuttle oder Lift auch mal 10 Minuten gerade sitzen. Insgesamt funktioniert das vor allem beim Fahren gut, aber optimal ist es wegen des Gewürges im Sitzen leider nicht  

 Hab auch mal das POC Jacket anprobiert. Da sind die Brustplatten geteilt, was das ganze schon etwas besser macht, aber es stand immer noch ab. Von den Schultern her saß das Jacket super. Wenn man da jetzt einen Teil vom Rückenprotektor rausschneidet und die harte Schale der Brustplatte zumindest zum Teil entfernt, würde das mit dem Leatt Brace optimal sitzen. Allerdings möchte ich gerade nach meinem Ausflug nach Finale nicht unbedingt auf eine Hartschalen-Brustplatte verzichten... Also suche ich weiter und hoffe, dass es nächstes Jahr vielleicht was Leatt Brace-Kompatibles gibt. Ansonsten wäre das POC Jacket mein Favorit. Ich kenne auch einige Männer, die das POC Jacket mit Leatt Brace fahren ohne etwas rausgeschnitten zu haben. Aber die haben ja auch das Oberweiten-Problem nicht 

Ich wäre also auch dankbar für Tipps, die mir helfen, im Lift oder Shuttle ohne strangulierende Brustplatte entspannt zu sitzen 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (11. Juli 2011)

Hiho Ladys,

ich verfüge  zwar noch über kein eigenes Leatt, aber habe mal das von meinem Freund (GPX in M) anprobiert weil wir am überlegen sind mir eins zu kaufen. Safty first und so (nicht dass ich auch nur annähernd so schnell fahren würde, wie ein Leatt einen aussehen lässt) 
Mit meinem ersten Panzer (auch Dainese) hatte ich auch dieses luftabschnürende Gefühl und mich sofort wieder davon verabschiedet. Für mich ist es ein iXS Lady Battle Jacket geworden. ( Trägt zwar unheimlich auf - nein, ich bin nicht so hoch wie breit   - schützt dafür aber auch ordentlich). Besondern gefällt mir die Brustpanzer-Lösung: Der Reissverschluss geht in der Mitte lang und es wie eine Art V-Ausschnitt gehalten (genug Luft  ). Was mir eher weniger gefällt ist dieser Buckel-artig-anmutende Rückenpanzer... Ist zwar gefühlt doppelt so viel gepolstester wie der Dainese, trägt aber eben auch doppelt so viel auf. Aber da mein Fall-Potential noch sehr hoch ist, nehm ich das hin und fühl mich echt safe 

Zurück zum Leatt: Das passt sehr gut wenn man das Rückenteil unter den Panzer schiebt und mit einem mittleren Verbindungsstück mit dem vorderen Teil kombiniert. Frau könnte theoretisch das Leatt über dem Trikot tragen, nur der hintere Teil verschwindet unterm Trikot und Panzer. In der Praxis hab ich die Kombi allerdings noch nicht getestet.

Ah ...die Frage ob mit oder ohne Brustgurt: bei mir hat alles so gepasst, dass der Gurt nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre. Mein Freund hat das Problem so gelöst: der hintere Teil verschwindet unter Trikot und Panzer, die Gurte auch. Seine Trikots haben vorn einen Schnitt bekommen (gibt Aufkleber die man von Innen einkleben kann, die Laufmaschenbildungen verhindern) wo er den vorderen Gurt durchmacht. Am Ende wird der Gurt dann unterm Trikot zusammen geklickt.

So... jetzt bin ich selbst verwirrt und habe bestimmt einige Klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## Ani (11. Juli 2011)

das problem mit dem sehr voluminös aussehenden battle jacket kenn ich... grad an den schultern/oberarmen find ich haben dies echt ein bisschen gut gemeint und die platte hinten ist superlang, was mit Shirt drüber schon sehr seltsam aussieht  aber gut zu wissen das es jemand schonmal geschafft hat ein neckbrace ordentlich mit dem teil zu kombinieren, ich hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt eins zu kaufen und war unsicher ob das überhaupt passen kann. 

wie ist denn das, zumindest bei leatt gibts ja nur zwei größen, kommt für frauen auch die kleinere größe in frage oder ist das viel zu klein und nur für kindern?


----------



## sannne (12. Juli 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> wie ist denn das, zumindest bei leatt gibts ja nur zwei größen, kommt für frauen auch die kleinere größe in frage oder ist das viel zu klein und nur für kindern?



Das kommt darauf an, ob Du da Leatt Brace über oder unter dem Protektor tragen willst und wie Du gebaut bist. "Mangolassi" hat z. B. das Leatt Brace in S, dabei ist sie noch etwas größer als ich. Ich hab es dagegen in M und hab es nicht mal in der kleinsten Einstellung. Dabei bin ich bei 1,73 m und 58 kg jetzt auch nicht gerade ein Klopper. In S bzw. Kindergröße hatte ich es auch mal an, da saß das nur ohne Protektor gut, also ich hätte es nicht drüber tragen können. Am besten einfach mal mit Jacket zum Händler gehen und ausprobieren. Meiner war so nett und hat mir dann direkt noch die Rückenplatte teilweise weggeflext


----------



## Rodeogirl (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab das Leatt auch in S, trage es aber ebenfalls unter dem Panzer bzw. hab ich die Rückenplatten entfernt... drüber wirds eng... Bin 1.69 cm..

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit dem 661 Evo Pressure Suit? Sitzt der auch bei den Mädels?


----------



## mangolassi (12. Juli 2011)

Kindergrösse - pff - Frechheit
Beim Leatt kann frau sich ganz gut an der Grössentabelle orientieren, wenn beide in Frage kommen muss man halt probieren.
Ich hab ihn über der nicht mehr erhältlichen Race Face Rally Jacket:





weil ich mich da sicherer fühle (bricht die Finne wirklich wenn ich mal draufknalle?).
Ich fand alle Jacken die ich probiert habe schrecklich unbequem, vor allem langärmlige. Und das waren einige. Und die POC zu kurz und zu weit. In der Race Face halt ich es einigermaßen aus. Bei mir ist übrigens nicht so lang wie auf dem Bild


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> wie ist denn das, zumindest bei leatt gibts ja nur zwei größen, kommt für frauen auch die kleinere größe in frage oder ist das viel zu klein und nur für kindern?



Darf ich hier als Mann überhaupt was schreiben?? Ich hoffe das geht klar...

Die Einteilung von Leatt in Größe S und M, respektive Kinder- und Erwachsenengröße wobei hier bei 16 Jahren die Trennung erfolgt ist absolut daneben.

Es gibt 14 jährige mit einem Kreuz wie ein Schrank, gleichzeitig 25 jährige Hungerhaken - ich habe also schon an Kinder Erwachenenbraces verkauft und an Erwachsene Kinderbraces. 


Jede aktuelle Leatt Brace wird mit 4 Distanzpaaren ausgeliefert. Damit kann das Brace in der Weite eingestellt werden. Die 20mm bzw. 30mm Distanz im kleinen Brace entspricht ungefähr der 0mm bzw. 10mm im großen Brace. Es ist also eine gute Überlappung vorhanden und es gibt zig Personen denen passen beide Braces.

Eine erste gute Auskunft gibt eine Größentabelle. Diese Tabelle habe ich als Bild in meinem Fotoalbum, Ordner Leatt Brace. Hier der direkte Link:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795026

Wenns noch Fragen gibt zur Leatt Brace stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeriderin (19. November 2011)

Falls wer noch eine Protektorenjacke sucht

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34184

Mir ist sie leider zu klein


----------



## Veloce (19. November 2011)

Ich hab  die Alpinestars Stella Bionic  . 
Natürlich hab ich damit auch breite Schultern und einen Buckel aber
sie paßt mir mit 1,65 und 55 kg gut und hat  durchgehende Ellenbogen-
Unterarmprotektoren . 
Kompatiblität von Moveo oder Leatt hab ich noch nicht getestet .
Eins oder beide  werden  passen und vor der nächsten Saison angeschafft .


----------



## sturzflocke (19. November 2011)

hab auch die alpinestars stella bionic. und leatt brace dbx comp 2. passt. trage das leatt über alles. da nehm ich allerdings die größte brücke. habe auch noch ne alpinestars weste... da passts auf jeden fall tadellos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner passenmden Kombi. Hab seit einer Saison die POC Spine Jacke, passt super. (gibt es auch in ner Slim Version). Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Neck Brace der anständig passt. 
Hab ein Leath probe fahren dürfen, passt null. Da verhack ich mich so dermassen in den Kurven mit dem Helm das ich kein Kurve richtig fahren kann. Nach zwei Horrorabfahrten musst ichs runter tun. 
Mein Hals ist wohl nicht lang genug, oder mein Bergabhaltung ist zu kompackt. Zudem schiebt die Frontplatte bei uns Mädels gern mal hoch und der Brace wandert mit.
Ähm, macht es überhaupt Sinn einen Neck Brace unterm Rückenprotektor zu tragen? Soll der RüPro nicht den Druck vom Brace beim Sturz abdämpfen? Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen den auf dem Körper direkt zu tragen. 
Wir sollten uns mal an die Protektoren Hersteller wenden das man auch mal anständige, nicht Monster Sexbombenprotektorenjacken (ufo) für uns Mädels baut. Und dann auch noch Neck Braces die an die Weibliche Anatomie angepasst ist. 

Bitte vielleicht auch mal Bilder wie die Kombo getragen bei Frau, aussieht posten. Wäre vielleicht auch hilfreich, werde wenn ich fündig bin auch meine Kombo posten.


----------



## mangolassi (15. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Helm hast du denn? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass manche Helme unten nicht gut zum Brace passen. TLD D3 sind ja zum Beispiel hinten eher schräg deswegen.

Mein Freund hat das POC VPD Tee (da gab es kein slim, laut Poc ist übrigens slim so gross wie früher regular und regular einfach breiter) und der hat den Rückenteil einfach mit nem Messer abgeschnitten, weil der zu lang war und immer den Leatt nach oben gedrückt hat. Mir war es viel zu kurz.

Laut Leatt kann/soll man die Finne unter dem Rückenprotektor tragen. Ich finds aber extrem unbequem, weil sie bei mir auf der Wirbelsäule aufliegt. Ausserdem fühle ich mich unsicher so. Aber probier es selbst. 

Mein Jacket ist da oben zusehen, der Rückenprotektor ist ziemlich dick. Ein besseres Foto habe ich leider nicht. Aber defintiv einen langen Hals





Doch noch eins gefunden:





Das war beim ersten anprobieren. Die Brust- Schulterplatten hab ich inzwischen abgetrennt. Die haben nur gestört und mir kam es auf den Wirbelsäulenschutz an.

Nochmal Edit: Es ist ein THE one Helm in XS und Leatt in S bei 1.76m/55 kg.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (15. Dezember 2011)

sieht am unteren Bild auch net so geräumig aus.
Ich glaub so ein Leath hatte ich auch gestestet, solang ich grad schau gehts, aber wenn ich nur eine kleine Drehung, Kurve fahren, mach geh ich mim Helm an undkomm nicht sauber um die Kurve. 
Ich hab nen Giro Remedy Helm. 
Ich bin grad am Ortema testen, erste Einstellung passt schon mal nicht, muß mich mit denen nochmal kurz schliessen und nochmal einstellen lassen. WEnn ich Bilder hab stell ich da auch mal eines rein.


----------



## Menuett (16. Dezember 2011)

Schöner Thread, die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch zur Zeit  
Bin mitlerweile bei dem Nukeproof Jacket hängen geblieben, da es voll Leatt Brace kompatibel sein soll und weil es augenscheinlich nicht so dick aufträgt...
Da das Jacket noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist, findet man nur leider nicht besonders viel dazu...


----------



## MelleD (16. Dezember 2011)

Die schaut mal wirklich ganz tragbar aus...
Verstellbar anne Schultern. Werd ich mir mal näher anschauen, lieben Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Schnurz (19. März 2012)

Ich muss den Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen... 
Bei mir ist heute endlich mein Leatt Brace (GPX Club II in S) angekommen. Ich trage es zusammen mit einer Dainese Evolution Jacket. Die oberste Rückenplatte haben wir abgenommen. 
Allerdings sitzt das Leatt nur gut, wenn es komplett unter dem Panzer ist. 
Jetzt passt aber keins meiner Trikots mehr darüber, weil der Halsausschnitt natürlich viel zu eng ist. 

Wie macht ihr das mit euren Trikots, wenn das Leatt unter dem Panzer sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (19. März 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Schöner Thread, die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch zur Zeit
> Bin mitlerweile bei dem Nukeproof Jacket hängen geblieben, da es voll Leatt Brace kompatibel sein soll und weil es augenscheinlich nicht so dick aufträgt...
> Da das Jacket noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist, findet man nur leider nicht besonders viel dazu...



Ich habe zwar noch kein Leatt, aber mir schon mal vorsorglich (Nächste Investition Leatt...  ) die Weste von Nukeproof bestellt und mit dem Leatt von meinem Freund ausprobiert. Sitzt echt einwandfrei, tiptop quasi. Kann auch problemlos über dem Trikot getragen werden und muss nicht so ungünstig unter den Panzer geschoben werden.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. März 2012)

Seit ihr damit auch schon im Gelände gefahren? Oder nur mal zuhause über geworfen? Des hat bei mir auch super gepasst, aber beim richtigen fahren nimma.


----------



## zimtsternchen (19. März 2012)

... das wäre natürlich doof, weil gefahren bin ich so tatsächlich auch noch nicht... Hab heute nur mal die Weste ausprobiert und an sich fühlt die sich super bequem an und das "Hemdchen" kann vollständig von Rückenprotektor abgemacht werden um es waschen zu können. Sehr praktisch.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. März 2012)

muss ja nicht jedem so gehen, die nukeproof muss ich mir auch mal anschauen. Bin eben auf ne Protijacken alternative, die dann Brace kompatible ist.


----------



## Menuett (20. März 2012)

Hab mir das neue Jacket von Alpinestars bestellt. Ist auch Leatt kompatibel. Hans aber leider noch nicht da, der Liefertermin wird immer verschoben....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freeriderin (12. April 2012)

Hi,

hat wer schon dieses Jacket probiert? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MX-und-Enduro/MX-Protektoren/MotoX-Brust-und-Rueckenpanzer/Oneal-Hellraiser-Protector-Jacket-2010-2011-gold-sale-::18669.html

Das wär ja für Leatt Brace perfekt, nur wie sitzt es bei Frauen und wie fallen die Grössen aus?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. April 2012)

Habe gestern das IXS Battle Jacket in Kombiation mit dem Club II angetestet und für gut befunden. Foto kommt noch.


----------



## bluehusky22 (29. April 2012)

Ueberlege mir eben auch die IXS Battle Jacket zu kaufen, gibt es da einen Unterschied zwischen der Damen und Herrenversion ?

Oder wie sieht es mit dieser von O'Neal aus ?:
http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=168_212_398&products_id=6116


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. April 2012)

Ist zwar streng gesehen das falsche Unterforum aber da es zweckdienlich ist will ich mal nicht so sein ;-)
Oneal trage ich selbst hat Vor- und Nachteile - Passform MÃ¤nner fÃ¼r meine Frau unpassend
IXS â MÃ¤nnerversion fÃ¤hrt ein Bekannter gutes Teil - Passform MÃ¤nner
IXS â Frauenversion haben wir jetzt fÃ¼r meine Frau angeschafft Unterschied leichter und Passform Frauen

GruÃ BT


----------



## bluehusky22 (2. Mai 2012)

Mein Händler hat mir jetzt mal die O'Neal Hellraiser in S bestellt. Diese Jacke sieht noch vielversprechend aus

Wollte zuerst die IXS Battle Evo, diese ist aber ja mit dem Leatt problematisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (3. Mai 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mir jetzt mal die O'Neal Hellraiser in S bestellt. Diese Jacke sieht noch vielversprechend aus
> 
> Wollte zuerst die IXS Battle Evo, diese ist aber ja mit dem Leatt problematisch



Wieso ist die mit dem Leatt problematisch ? Hatte das Jacket auch hier, hat mit Leatt einwandfrei gepasst, mir war das Jacket dann aber doch zuviel des Guten. Ist halt wirklich ein "Battle" Jacket, damit kann man auch in den Krieg ziehen  

Habe mich nun für das Alpinestars entschieden, lässt sich super mit Leatt tragen, alles Wichtige geschützt. Nur an der Brust hätte es gerne etwas mehr Schutz sein dürfen, aber vielleicht rüste ich da mal was nach


----------



## bluehusky22 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich werde beide Jacken testen, welche von Alpinestars hast du den genommen ? 

Sagt mal, fährt ihr bei normalen Trails z.b auch Schonern a la IXS Assault oder Rinderknecht oder trägt ihr hier ne "kürzere" Variante ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. Mai 2012)

bei Trails und Steinarmen Strecken nur Knieschoner an den Beinen.


----------



## bluehusky22 (3. Mai 2012)

Ne kürzere Variante oder z.b wie die IXS Assault ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. Mai 2012)

ich hab 661 Kyle Strait Knee Pads


----------



## Menuett (3. Mai 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Ich werde beide Jacken testen, welche von Alpinestars hast du den genommen ?
> 
> Sagt mal, fährt ihr bei normalen Trails z.b auch Schonern a la IXS Assault oder Rinderknecht oder trägt ihr hier ne "kürzere" Variante ?



Habe jetzt das Alpinestars Bionic BNS MTB 2012 Jacket 

Fahre auch bei Strecken die keine Steine oder ähnliches haben, kurze Knieschoner. Ich hab die RaceFace Ambush. Die braucht man net so blöd über die Schuhe ziehen, was es beim Touren fahren ganz angenehm macht


----------



## mangolassi (3. Mai 2012)

IXS Assault wiegen nix, sind bequem zum fahren und lassen sich gut am Rucksack befestigen. Und man muss auf der Tour nicht die Schuhe ausziehen, um sie anzuziehen.
Die kurzen Knieschoner liegen daheim rum und werden höchstens für den Dirtpark rausgeholt.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. Mai 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das Alpinestars Bionic BNS MTB 2012 Jacket



wie passt die? die würde ich gerne testen


----------



## bluehusky22 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute die O'Neal Hellraiser bekommen und anprobiert. Sitzt recht gut und ist die Grösse S, sehr positiv die sehr vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Werde aber zum Vergleich Morgen an einer Austellung noch die IXS Battle Evo probieren. Hatte noch die POC Jacke probiert ist aber gar nicht mein Fall

Aber sagt mal, braucht man für Downhill so ne robuste Jacke ? 

Da kann ich ja gerade mit meiner Hockeyausrüstung aufs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (5. Mai 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die O'Neal Hellraiser bekommen und anprobiert. Sitzt recht gut und ist die Grösse S, sehr positiv die sehr vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Werde aber zum Vergleich Morgen an einer Austellung noch die IXS Battle Evo probieren. Hatte noch die POC Jacke probiert ist aber gar nicht mein Fall
> 
> Aber sagt mal, braucht man für Downhill so ne robuste Jacke ?
> 
> Da kann ich ja gerade mit meiner Hockeyausrüstung aufs Bike



Naja, brauchen?!? 
Hast du schon mal mit einem Stein/Fels gekuschelt?
Versuchs mal und dann sprechen wir uns wieder :-D.


----------



## bluehusky22 (5. Mai 2012)

Was wohl der Unterschied zwischen der Hellraiser und der O'Neal MadAss Protector ist ?


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2012)

Z.B. die geteilte Brustplatte beim einen und die durchgehende beim anderen, gerade für uns Frauen könnte das eine Rolle spielen ;-))



bluehusky22 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber sagt mal, braucht man für Downhill so ne robuste Jacke ?
> Da kann ich ja gerade mit meiner Hockeyausrüstung aufs Bike


Die Frage ist, was Du machen möchtest, ausreichend Schutz ist natürlich immer gut!
Ich zitiere Dich mal aus Deinem anderen Thread:


bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Da ich neu mit dem Biken auf Fully gehe  sowohl auf Trails, Downhill und Freeriden würde mich mal interessieren  wie ihr angefangen habt
> 
> Ich bin bis jetzt mit einem Hardtail auf normale Wege, Schotter, Feld und Waldwege gefahren.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du nun gleich in "die Vollen" gehst - äh fährst  - und richtig DH runterbrezelst, dann natürlich alles was geht  Aber wenn Du erst einmal technische Übungen machst, langsam und um Balance zu üben, kann zuviel auch in der Bewegung hemmen, da reicht dann vielleicht eine dünne Jacke mit SasTec-Schaum, keine Ritterrüstung. Die Frage ist auch wo Du fährst, mehr Wald mit Wurzeln oder Laub oder auf steinigem Untergrund?

Dazu kommt, daß es sehr individuell ist, ich fahre im heimischen Wald, steile und technische Sachen manchmal auch mit Fullface und LB (vor allen Dingen beim Üben, also bei den ersten Versuchen) aber ohne Protektorenjacke, lediglich einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor integriert und Knie- plus Ellenbogenprotektoren, sowie die seitlichen Dinger in den Shorts, da ich meist auf Hüfte und Ellbogen falle und leider auch mal - selten zwar - auf Kinn und Kopf, was mich den FF-Helm gern tragen läßt 
Viel Spaß bei Aussuchen, bestimmt bist Du auch auf der Bikemesse in Solothurn, da gehts Morgen auch hin


----------



## bluehusky22 (6. Mai 2012)

Welche der beiden Jacken würdet ihr bevorzugen (passen mir beide, kann mich nicht entscheiden):

- O'Neal Hellraiser
- O'Neal MadAss
- IXS Battle Jacket Evo (der Rückenprotektor finde ich einfach irgendwie überdimensioniert)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Madess und der Hellraiser ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hab u.a. die mad ass. ist klasse, hab mir aber noch eine andere gekauft, auch klasse.
Die POC Spine VPD (alte/weiß), da bringe ich gerade mein Brustplatten in passende Form. 
Die mad ass war mir an den Armen zu eng, darum die POC. Die mad ass hab ich mir nun als Weste umgebaut 
und schon zieh ich se auch wieder an.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Mai 2012)

Hab es endlich geschafft mal Foto von meiner Kombi zu machen.
guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (14. Mai 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Welche der beiden Jacken würdet ihr bevorzugen (passen mir beide, kann mich nicht entscheiden):
> 
> - O'Neal Hellraiser
> - O'Neal MadAss
> ...



Hi,

ich hatte die IXS und jetzt die Hellraiser, die Hellraiser sitzt bei mir mit dem Leatt besser, da ich es immer über dem Jacket trage. Ist auch weniger störend beim biken


----------



## bluehusky22 (14. Mai 2012)

Die IXS ist mir zu gross und zu "wuchtig". Die Hellraiser passt mir eingentlich am Besten, nur das ich mit den Verstellschnallen an der Grenze bin und der Rückenprotektor nicht ganz am Rücken auflegt.

Welche Grösss hast du den ? Was angepasst ?


----------



## Ani (14. Mai 2012)

Beim IXS Jacket finde ich den großen Rückenprotektor ganz gut, aber er baut schon sehr breit und an den Schultern finde ich ihn auch sehr voluminös. Kombiniert mit einem Ortema ONB (Größe M) passt das nicht gut, denn durch die Breite des Jackets sitzt der ONB zu weit vorn. Bei meinem neuen Jacket, dem POC Spine VPD 2.0 (dieses grün-schwarze) sitzt die Kombi nun deutlich besser. Ich werde den ONB noch ein wenig anpassen, dann dürfte es richtig gut passen. Kann bei Bedarf gern ein Bild einstellen.
Wie ist das eigentlich beim Leatt mit dem Brustgurt. Der geht vorn tiefer runter als zB der ONB, verläuft der Gurt dann unter der Brust, ich kann das auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen?


----------



## bluehusky22 (16. Mai 2012)

Das ist echt ne Sache, habe alle Modelle von O'Neal ausprobiert sowie, POC und die IXS Battle Jacket Evo, keine passte 

Heute bei einem Händler noch die IXS Battle Assault probiert und siehe, juheee diese passt perfekt und sofort gekauft.

Wurde ebenfalls vo Ort mit einem Leatt Brace getestet und passte perfekt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich beim Leatt mit dem Brustgurt. Der geht vorn tiefer runter als zB der ONB, verläuft der Gurt dann unter der Brust, ich kann das auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen?


 
Der Gurt verläuft unter der Brust, was über dem Trikot irgendwie brontal aussieht . 
Die Gurte werden vorne wie hinten per Klettverschluss befestigt, daher ist auch da ein wenig Verstellmögichkeit.


----------



## Menuett (16. Mai 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Der Gurt verläuft unter der Brust, was über dem Trikot irgendwie brontal aussieht .
> Die Gurte werden vorne wie hinten per Klettverschluss befestigt, daher ist auch da ein wenig Verstellmögichkeit.



Also ich habs mit dem Gurt auch mittlerweile schon so gesehen, das Frau den genau über der Brust trägt, das sieht dann nicht mehr ganz so dämlich aus


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Mai 2012)

Auch, wenn das total belämmert aussieht erfüllen die Gurte so immerhin Sinn und Zweck.


----------



## Menuett (16. Mai 2012)

Emelie Siegenthaler trägt ihr Leatt aber auch so. Sieht man gut auf dem Video vom Monte Tamaro..Die neuen Leatts haben die Gurte mittlerweile übrigens auch an genau der Stelle


----------



## bluehusky22 (17. Mai 2012)

Sorry, die Gurte so zu tragen würde mich aber glaub stören


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Mai 2012)

Hab mir gerade mal ein Bild von Emilie ergoogled. Sieht gar nicht so blöd aus bei ihr, habe das Gefühl, dass das bei mir viel gequetschter aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehusky22 (17. Mai 2012)

Hier auf dem Bild. darunter:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilladamson/3644585458/


Heisst ihr trägt das Leatt auch so ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich schon.
Optik: Gewöhnungsbedürftig
Funktion: Perfekt


----------



## bluehusky22 (20. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal, was trägt ihr unter der SJ, ne Unerleibchen od ein T-Shirt ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Mai 2012)

Funktionsshirt zum unterziehen. Sollte nicht schlabbern, damit sich keine Falten bilden können die dann anfangen zu drücken und zu scheuern.


----------



## bluehusky22 (20. Mai 2012)

Funktionsshirt a la Odlo ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Mai 2012)

Yep, eins vom Lidl reicht aber auch. Bei mir zieht das Teil auf dem Bauch schlaufen, da der Klettverschluss nicht 100%ig aufeinander sitzt und so das Material beschädigt.


----------



## bluehusky22 (20. Mai 2012)

Habe eben ein Odlo und gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern gemacht. Werde ein Aermelloses darunter nehmen, von der Cooling Kollektion


----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2012)

ich hol mal wieder diesen Thread aus der Versenkung  auch wenn die Saison vorbei ist, gehen die Vorbereitungen, Überlegungen etc. nun schon für 2013 los...
im Thread kam folgende Protektorenjacke schon zur Sprache http://www.bike-mailorder.de/HELM-P...of-Critical-Armour-Jacket-Protektor-2012.html

ja die mal jmd ausprobiert? Sieht sehr interessant aus und vorallem würde mich interessieren, ob sie wirklich so gut zu einem Leatt Brace passt?
Zudem, welches Leatt Brace empfehlt ihr? Ich bin etwas überrascht zwecks der teilweißen großen Preissprünge und sehe aber auf Anhieb nicht den qualitativen Unterschied


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2012)

"fuxy" fährt das Jacket zusammen mit einem Leatt Brace. Ist allerdings ein Männchen, wie das Jacket bei Weibchen sitzt kann ich nicht sagen 
Ich empfehle immer ein Original Leatt, entweder das "Club" oder das "DBX Comp". Diese sind was die Einstellmöglichkeiten angeht identisch. Der Unterschied ist, dass das Club für MTB und MotoX freigegeben ist, wogegen das DBX Comp nur eine Freigabe für MTB hat und außer dem noch teurer ist. Die Zusätze I, II oder III stehen lediglich für das Modeljahr. 
Meines wissens gibt es keinen anderen Nackschutz, der sich derartig individuell einstellen lässt.
Viele Informationen sind (mit etwas Geduld) auch hier zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2012)

danke turbo.huhnchen  das hilft schon


----------



## Schnurz (2. November 2012)

Ich fahre das Jacket ebenfalls. Allerdings mit einem Alpinestars Neckbrace, da mir das Leatt in keiner Einstellung richtig passen wollte... 

Der Vorteil für mich ist, dass es sehr leicht ist, nicht ständig verrutscht (wie mein vorheriges Jacket von Dainese mit Hartschalenprotektoren) und nicht so sehr aufträgt. 
Die Arme waren anfangs viiiiel zu lang, so dass ich die Klettbänder zum Fixieren der Protektoren gekürzt habe. Jetzt passt es richtig gut und ich fühl mich wirklich wohl und sicher.


----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2012)

hey schnurz,

danke für die Antwort. das klingt klasse 
da du ja einen vergleich zu einem Hartschalenjacket hast, würde ich gern wissen, ob Stürze ähnlich gut oder sogar besser absorbiert werden?
mit dem verrutschen er hartschalenjackets habe ich auch probleme...zwar passt das ixs woman battle ding ganz gut, aber eine perfekte sitzposition wird man bei hartschale wohl nicht erreichen...weswegen ich gern eine alternative hätte


----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. November 2012)

Hi Schnitte,

ich hab eine Alpinestars bionic Jacke mit Dicker Schildkröte am Rücken und die passt super. Hatte davor ne POC Spine Jacke,
war auch gut. Aber die AS passt besser. Trage dazu das Alpinestars brace, da mir die Leatt brace nicht passen.


----------



## Schnitte (2. November 2012)

Darf Ich fragen was dir an den leatts nicht passt? Habe das Argument jetzt schon öfters gehört


----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. November 2012)

Ich hab meine Probleme einige Seiten vorher schon erläutert. Aber gerne nochmal. 
Mein Hals ist nicht der längste und beim fahren mit dem Leatt hat sich mein Helm, in den Kurven, mit dem Brace verhackt.
Ich konnte dann den Kopf nicht mehr ausrichten. Wir haben rumprobiert und ich fand keine Einstellung in der ich nicht verhacke. 
Der Alpinestars trägt nicht so hoch auf und funktioniert bei mir super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (3. November 2012)

ah ok, dass habe ich gelesen  dachte es gibt noch andere Gründe. da ich einen relativ langen Hals habe, sollte das Leatt wahrscheinlich passen  ich werde es mal ausprobieren und das AStar im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## ghostriderin12 (3. November 2012)

Der Nachteil des Alpinestars ist, man kann ihn nicht verstellen. Er passt oder nicht. Habe da eine L nehmen müssen, aber passt super.


----------

